# Welche felgengröße CARVER XC 400



## chris2001 (12. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zur Zeit ein Carver XC 400 und brauche neue Felgen.

Weiß jemand welche Felgen Größe ich da nehmen kann? Am liebsten hätte ich ja 28 zoll und weiß nicht genau ob die bei mir drauf passen.
Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß


----------

